
A Trial of Lopinavir–Ritonavir in Adults Hospitalized with Severe Covid-19 - lawrenceyan
https://www.nejm.org/doi/full/10.1056/NEJMoa2001282
======
omarhaneef
Its important to see trials not working too, because every drug sounds like it
works in some cases. We pin a lot of hope on chloroquine, remdesivir etc

Yes, they may work, I hope they work. But because we heard of a case here or
there is no reason to think it works.

